# Ruderboot Anka, welcher E-Motor ???



## Scholler (6. August 2013)

Baue mir gerade nen Boot Typ Anka auf, nun suche ich praktische und nützliche Vorschläge dafür.

Gern sehe ich auch Bilder 

mfg


----------



## LOCHI (6. August 2013)

*AW: Ruderboot Anka, welcher E-Motor ???*

Moin, bei meinen Anka's läuft seit 5Jahren ein Rhino vx 54 tatellos! Den bekommt man mittlerweile für kleines Geld und macht genug Schub. Gibt sicher bessere aber auch teuere. MfG


----------



## Ossipeter (7. August 2013)

*AW: Ruderboot Anka, welcher E-Motor ???*

Habe meine gerade im Zulassungsverfahren und da kommt ein Motorguide Walley Troller ran. hat 50 lbs Schubkraft, ich hoffe das reicht. Kommt natürlich bei dir darauf an wo du rumschipperst. Ein bischen Reserve ist immer gut. Also Minn Kota 55 oder wenn du Geld übrig hast Torque Motoren. Was hast du als Akku?


----------



## volkerm (7. August 2013)

*AW: Ruderboot Anka, welcher E-Motor ???*

Ich selber hatte noch keinen, war aber mit einigen Profi- Guides unterwegs- nur Minn Kota. Wobei die auch Geld kosten- klar. Ich würde sowas direkt aus den USA beziehen, wie auch mein Echo. Was ich gelesen, aber nie gesehen habe, sind die E- Motoren von Yamaha. Falls die so gut wie die anderen Motoren sind...


----------



## rvs14 (7. August 2013)

*AW: Ruderboot Anka, welcher E-Motor ???*

Was willst du denn machen? Schleppangeln oder nur zu deinen HotSpots kommen?

Wenn du Schleppangeln willst empfehle ich dir einen Minn Kota Traxxis da er auch bei niedrigen Geschwindigkeiten einen geringen Verbrauch hat(haben die meisten anderen nicht!). Um Geschwindigkeit zu bekommen kann ich dir alle anderen von MinnKota empfehlen.

PS: Habe selber ein E-Motor zum Schleppangeln in Schweden, das ist der MK Traxxis.


----------



## Skorpio (7. August 2013)

*AW: Ruderboot Anka, welcher E-Motor ???*

Hi Scholler

Richtig empfehlen kann ich Dir nur MinnKota und jetzt kommts drauf an was Du vorhast, bzw welche Angelmethode Du bevorzugst und wieviel Geld (300-2000€) Du investieren willst...

Wenn Du nur von A nach B kommen willst reicht ein Endura, willst Du kontrolliert schleppen und/oder vertikalen, nehm nen Traxxis (stufenlos), möchtest Du alles machen, dh auch viel werfen wäre ein Fronttroller wie der PD oder Terrova mit I-Pilot genial...

Schau Dir die MinnKotas mal auf der Allroundmarine Seite an, bzw. bestell Dir den Katalog, dort hast Du alle Infos und bekommst sehr schnell Licht ins Dunkle, vor allem auch was den Verbrauch und die Dimensionierung der Batterie angeht...

MfG


----------



## Danizan (12. August 2013)

*AW: Ruderboot Anka, welcher E-Motor ???*

Ich habe selbst den MK Traxxis 55 und bin sehr zufrieden. Ordentlich Reserven sind vorhanden. Dazu eine 100ah AGM Batterie und du fährst ewig. Ist ein richtiger Stromsparer. Allerdings fahre ich ihn als Langschaft


----------



## Danizan (25. November 2013)

*AW: Ruderboot Anka, welcher E-Motor ???*

Mittlerweile treibe ich mein Boot über den Bug an ;-)

Hat genausviel Power und man spürt keinen Unterschied von der Leistung her....


----------



## Frankia (25. November 2013)

*AW: Ruderboot Anka, welcher E-Motor ???*



Danizan schrieb:


> Mittlerweile treibe ich mein Boot über den Bug an ;-)
> 
> Hat genausviel Power und man spürt keinen Unterschied von der Leistung her....



ne Anka? Wo sitzt dein Motor? Versetzt oder gerade vorm Bug?


----------



## Danizan (26. November 2013)

*AW: Ruderboot Anka, welcher E-Motor ???*

Tja wie soll ich das beschreiben. Ganz leicht versetzt. Das versetzen / verdrehen macht man ja hauptsächlich darum, dass man bei eingezogenem Motor, vorn im Boot, noch ausreichend Platz hat.

So ist es auch bei mir gelöst. Ich habe den Motor schräg montiert, er sitzt aber im Fahrtbetrieb ziemlich mittig vorm Bug.

Ohne einen Autopilot oder I-Pilot fährt man immer einen gewissen ZickZack Kurs ;-) Das wird man nie ganz vermeiden können (kommt natürlich auch immer etwas aufs Boot drauf an). Auch nicht mit einer versetzten Montage.


----------



## Danizan (26. November 2013)

*AW: Ruderboot Anka, welcher E-Motor ???*

Achja, mein Copilot steht wegen Umrüstung auf I-Pilot zum verkauf. Bei bedarf einfach melden...


----------



## Frankia (26. November 2013)

*AW: Ruderboot Anka, welcher E-Motor ???*



Danizan schrieb:


> Ohne einen Autopilot oder I-Pilot fährt man immer einen gewissen ZickZack Kurs ;-) Das wird man nie ganz vermeiden können (kommt natürlich auch immer etwas aufs Boot drauf an). Auch nicht mit einer versetzten Montage.


 
Ich denke schon. Ich plane die Drehzahl runterzudrehen. Der Stellmotor ist ja ein stinknormaler 12V Motor. ...somit steuert der Motor nicht mehr so ruckelig. :vik:


----------



## Danizan (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ruderboot Anka, welcher E-Motor ???*

Naja, das wird aber nur begrenzt zum Erfolg führen. Dadurch das du dein Boot ziehst und das Heck sozusagen ohne Fixierung ist läuft das Boot immer ein bisschen Walk the Dog ;-)
 Egal wie langsam du den Motor drehst...


----------



## Danizan (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ruderboot Anka, welcher E-Motor ???*

Achja,

Wenn es ganz schlimm wird, dann lass ich immer meinen Heckmotor ins Wasser, dass bringt auch einiges an Stabilität! Dann bricht das Bootsheck nicht so schnell aus...


----------

